
APIv2: Woulda, coulda, shoulda | Foursquare Engineering Blog - mattyb
http://engineering.foursquare.com/2011/07/08/apiv2-woulda-coulda-shoulda/
======
pkamb
After the del.icio.us "sunset" fiasco, I would have thought that companies
would stop using that stupid term.

